
Ice Cream Sandwich May Come To Galaxy S - techiediy
http://www.techieinsider.com/news/13906/cream-sandwich-galaxy/
======
fondue
"The avalanche has already started, it is too late for the pebbles to vote"
<http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1362961>

Here's a link to ICS for my Galaxy S. I haven't tried it yet but I know it's
in my future. Current users are finding the latest version practically bug
free, not bad?

Samsung may be the father/mother of my device, but it's left its home now.

------
decklin
I wonder to what extent their hand was forced by functioning ICS ROMs for the
Galaxy S "in the wild". I am running one now on mine, and while it's certainly
not polished (I miss Cyanogen), it works.

